# Minneapolis Moline Wont start



## frankd (Dec 5, 2011)

I recently bought my first tractor which is a 1960's Minneapolis Moline. The owners and parts manual calls it a "Big MO 400 I". The previous owner said it was a Jet Star. The tractor has a loader and backhoe attachment. Of course as soon as I get it to the house it no longer starts. When I try to start it, it sounds like the starter is spinning but not engaging...or at least thats what it sounds like. I looked up new starters and they're $260!! I'm hoping that there's a cheaper fix but if not, anyone know where I could get the starter for a better price? The manual says it's a a Delco-remy part #1108162. Not sure if there might be other starters that might fit.
Also, the owners/parts manual doesn't say what kind of battery it uses. It's a 12 volt system. Should I just use a regular car battery?

I'm going to change the oil, plugs, and filters. Any other mainteance items I should take care of?
Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Until you get it running, wait to change the fluids.
As to the starter, I would leave the ignition switch off and pull it forward a couple feet in 3rd or 4th gear and then try to start it again. It could be bad teeth on the flywheel.
Once you eliminate that, you can likely find a shop nearby that repairs starters. Even rewinding it and installing a new Bendix and brushes should be far less than $260.
My guess would be that it's just gummed up and the gear doesn't move forward to engage the flywheel gear. Pulling the starter and cleaning it up may just get you in business.
The 400 I is the industrial version of the Jet Star. Is this gas or diesel? Gas would be OK with an automotive battery, but diesel would want a larger/deep cycle or marine battery or 2 automotive batteries in parallel.
Tractordata shows diesel Jet Stars as carrying 2 batteries


----------



## frankd (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. It's a 4 cylinder gas motor. It started up just fine when we picked it up but as we were loading it on to the trailer it ran out of gas and died. Tried cleaning out the carb but it still wouldnt start. I'll try moving it in 3r or 4th gear and trying again. I also called some starter rebuild places and they pretty much said what you just did. They couldnt quote me without seeing it but they said they'd most likely be way less than $260.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Try pulling the starter and cleaning it if it won't engage after you spin the engine a bit by pulling it


----------



## frankd (Dec 5, 2011)

Will do. thanks again!


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

Like what "ErnieS" said,
i bet if you oil the starter gear and shaft it will work.
You can also "bench" test the starter, when you have the starter off the tractor hook the jumper cables up to it and see if it spins. You will be able to see if the gear ingauges like it should.
But CAUTION! make sure you keep back you fingers! and hold on to the starter because it will "jump" around, so make sure you have a good hold on it.
Do you have any pictures of the tractor?
Good luck and i hope you get it running


----------

